# Going for Gold the Olympics 2012.



## GHNelson (5 Aug 2012)

Phew
What a day yesterday.....we want more Gold Medals.
Congratulations to the Great Britain Team a stunning performance from all.
The pride and emotions that as been expressed is more than can be put into words.
I'm a tad older than a lot of guys/gals on here...it seems to me that when you get to a certain age your become more emotional.
I'm not scared to express that emotion especially as I'm a steely Scot and we are not renowned for letting the emotional rush out.
It brought a lump to my throat and a tears in my eyes to see such dedication, commitment, determination and togetherness.I dont think i can take much more of this...but I want more.
Its been Great Britain going for Gold....long may it continue.
Such a small island but that doesn't stop us competing against the big boys.
Well done again to the Great Britain Team  
hoggie


----------



## Danny (5 Aug 2012)

Here Here


----------



## JenCliBee (5 Aug 2012)

Couldn't have said it better


----------



## darren636 (5 Aug 2012)

i competed in competition during my youth- so to see our rowing team doing so well makes me smile. I know the screaming agony of it.


----------



## awtong (5 Aug 2012)

It was pretty amazing to watch it unfold!

Andy


----------



## GHNelson (5 Aug 2012)

More Gold :text-+1: 
Well done Andrew Murray  
Now for the mixed doubles.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (5 Aug 2012)

More Gold :text-+1: 
Well done Ben Ainslie 
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish (7 Aug 2012)

Great results in the cycling (despite the changes to events and rules that was blatantly designed to minimise our dominance in this sport !!)   8)   Go Chris Hoy, you really are "The Real McHoy". 

And although it wasnt a medal for Chris Mears on the 3m springboard, a big congrats to this lad.  He got into the finals and came 9th: pretty awesome for an 18 yr old and I am sure he will be on the leader board next time around.

Amused that it was expected for China to win Gold in this event so the presenting official was Chinese, only for a RUSSIAN to win it.  Nice one Zakharov


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

28 Golds....... Well done to the GB Team.  
also to all the medal winners.  
hoggie


----------



## Dexie (12 Aug 2012)

Absolutely - they have all done us proud. Well done to all of Team GB, all those medal winnings and all those who really gave s great performance but didn't manage a medal - everyone of them made me proud to be British.   
And I don't usually like sport!


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> 28 Golds....... Well done to the GB Team.
> also to all the medal winners.
> :text-+1:
> hoggie


----------

